# Online Shopping Guide and Feedback thread



## raj_in (Nov 18, 2010)

Whats the Best Online Store INDIA you come across
i like the ones with COD option
so i found two
flipkart.com
adexmart.com
flipkart delivery on time & the experience was very good

adexmart was a painful exp with them delivering the order after 6-7days i forgot
bcoz they said 24-48hrs when i placed the order with them
but the price was the lowest there


----------



## jetboy (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

I found couple of ones very usefull.

techshop.in
- had bought altec lancing mx5021 for 7k. Got it delivered within 4 days 

univercell.in


----------



## rsk11584 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

How could one forget ebay, I bought some articles some 3-4 years ago and the products were good, at that time the website was bazee.com  now i dont get time for these things ;(


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

flipkart.com is really very good whene it comes to delivery & customer satisfaction.My experience with it was simply great..


----------



## raj_in (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*



rsk11584 said:


> How could one forget ebay, I bought some articles some 3-4 years ago and the products were good, at that time the website was bazee.com  now i dont get time for these things ;(


I dont know but there is something abt ebay that makes me not trust the products
plus i am like COD option
i just have an ATM card no credit card


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

Debit card works fine for paisapay AFAIK (ebay.in)


----------



## rsk11584 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*



raj_in said:


> I dont know but there is something abt ebay that makes me not trust the products
> plus i am like COD option
> i just have an ATM card no credit card



Different sellers in ebay offer different payment options some also offer COD option , DD, Cheque, ONline Payment, etc, but most prefer paisa pay option. ... 

anyway ebay is good for research for eg if you want to buy a mobile you can browse the features, images, and prices, and then go to local market for it


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

I've purchased many items from various online stores,

Recently I've purchased BlackBerry Torch and Nokia BP-4L from 'adexmart.com',I had no problem with them,

Majority of items from eBay.in/eBay.com and some from fommy.co.in & rediff shopping.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

So many Fraud sellers are out there,

Be extremely careful while buying online,I don't think anyone will read all rules and agreement in detail before signing in,

So,always personally inspect yourself and buy any product except in very rare circumstances.


----------



## sonwanekaran (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

salebees is best online store in india


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

none speaking about LetsBuy??


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

^^ Yeah!

LetsBuy is perfectly fine for Online shopping!


----------



## Sarath (Aug 23, 2011)

Post transferred to new thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/145536-online-shopping-guide-feedback-thread.html


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Much needed initiative. Should be stickied.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

What about Infibeam & Indiaplaza???


----------



## Soumik (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

Best ones that i have seen are Letsbuy.com and Flipkart.com
Though not many ppl got anything from it, Saholic.com also seemed reliable to me as they delivered the ordered device within 2 working days.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

Letsbuy and flipkart are the website from whom I use to buy products very frequently,almost every month I buy something or the other from them.
Ebay is also good if paying through Debit Card is not a problem.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

*Best Online Shops in India*

I know this could be a lame question but I seriously need all the sites which are trusted and real nice. And I know this is the best place to ask. Actually I was just searching for price for Roccat Kave and after searching and searching I found many sites. Somewhere costlier somewhere cheaper. So I just want to bookmark all the online shopping sites so that I can just check price in them instead of Googling and all that crazy stuff for all my future purchases.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

I have bought multiple items from the following sites ranging from a Rs.100 accessory to a 25K HTC Desire and here's how I rate them.

eBay - as long as you buy from trusted sellers, it is a shoppers heaven, Discount coupons, EMI options will get you some killer deals ( Bought a SGS II for 25.5K  )

Flipkart - Good pricing, Good communication, COD, Fast shipping. 

Letsbuy - Good pricing, hopeless communication, hopeless delivery.

ITDepot - Pricing could be better, good inventory, fast shipping.

PrimeABGB - Good inventory, good communication, fast shipping.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*

You mean this:

Buy Roccat Kave 5.1 Gaming Headset in India. Best price Rs.5590 only!


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*

Since you live in Delhi it's better to get it directly from nehru place. I've heard that nextworld.in is good but their prices are ridiculous. Get it from SMCinternational or computer empire.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*



Sarath said:


> You mean this:
> 
> Buy Roccat Kave 5.1 Gaming Headset in India. Best price Rs.5590 only!


Well actually I found better price and thats why I am asking for all good online shops. Also I am noving to Bilaspur so that is also the reason as I don't like shopping at all and I better order them. Not to mention these high end products are rarely available in shops. And not just this I mean I will buy more stuff this is just an example. 
Roccat Kave at 5195 INR


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*

For best prices Lynx India, hassle free shopping Prime abgb & there is always ebay


----------



## azzu (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

first of all, guys this a year old thread ...
soecondly as the matter of the thread is very usefull

Flipkart - Legendry Shipping time, Awesome CC. Highly recomended
Letsbuy- avg in all with poor CC

rest as all tell


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*

Flipkart 
and if ebay only with paisa pay and manufacturer warranty


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*

So Lynx-India don't have hassle free shopping ???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*

Prime ABGB does the job.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

Any comments for Lynx-India because their pricing is pretty good.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

hi,

what about buytheprice.com ? i found a much-sought after keyboard there, which is unavailable literally everywhere, locally and online...kindly someone pls suggest.

and lynx-india too has listed that keyboard, but not sure about the service...any word ?

BTW, the keyboard is MS Sidewinder X4


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 24, 2011)

@gameranand 
Lynx India & Mr. Amarbir have a legacy hardly matched by any seller  
Most of them ended up with ridiculous warranty issues with him. It's your risk, since he does have good inventory, but I personally would never ever deal with him again.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*



gameranand said:


> So Lynx-India don't have hassle free shopping ???



u have to call them several times for an order



kilroyquasar said:


> hi,
> 
> what about buytheprice.com ? i found a much-sought after keyboard there, which is unavailable literally everywhere, locally and online...kindly someone pls suggest.
> 
> ...



I called at Lynx it is not in stock there


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

I am not sure about lynx after what all I have heard.

I have bought from flipkart, letsbuy, primeabgb and 4 sellers on ebay. All with good experience.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

I will keep adding more websites if people contribute. Also in case you are searching for a particular "online shopping site" use the Ctrl+F (Search/Find) feature to quickly reach your seller. If this post swells up, it will save you navigation time.


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2011)

Stuck'ed.

Please keep it update with relevant information.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 24, 2011)

Why not merge the other thread where similar discussion is going on. Everything will be in one place then 

Update :
This one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=134086


----------



## rahul2002 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

i trust prime ABGB and techshop.in... had great service from both of them!!! timely delivery great products... however i feel prices in e-bay are a little on the high side!!! moreover many retailers on the site does not prefer delivery to kolkat.....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Shops in India*



mithun_mrg said:


> u have to call them several times for an order
> 
> 
> 
> I called at Lynx it is not in stock there



yeah i too had called them up....he said place the order, and if the KB comes back in stock, we'll approve the order and then you could pay, otherwise we'll cancel your order.

anyway, the KB is present with buytheprice.com, and most probably am gonna place the order with them. you with me ?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

^ I have seen that thread. In fact I was contemplating creating this thread for a long time. I thought there was already a thread in place but there are only loose statements which are haphazardly arranged. I would like to arrange all of them under one roof, making this a one stop for all the queries and anonymity surrounding many online shops. 

Also this will require enormous contribution from every member who has shopped, here.

I have decided to ask some of them and people posting in "Post your latest purchase" thread to leave a little feedback out here. That would help fellow buyers without the need for a seperate thread each time. 

@asingh: I will try keeping it accurate and updated


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Best Online Store INDIA*

To all who have made purchases online, if you don't mind can you fill this up and post it in the [[[ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/145481-online-shopping-guide-feedback-thread.html ]]] thread



> Online portal link: xxx
> • xyz (Salient points)
> 
> Bought:
> ...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 24, 2011)

Good initiative mate, I think mods can merge these two threads on request.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 24, 2011)

I am not sure if it was a good idea to merge these. 

Writing to a Mod

BTW ppl can PM me the feedback since I can't control much of this thread.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed. It was better as a separate thread. Merging these two will cause confusion.


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2011)

*The OP is in the process of creating a new thread. We cannot unmerge.

Sorry and apologies.

No one update here till then. 

Thanks.*


----------

